

Deaf & blind people sue over web shopping - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324373204578374483679498140.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
mcartyem
Catering to people with special needs like the deaf & blind has to be one of
the most untapped opportunities for a startup.

The angle in is to build something the blind can use that frees them from the
difficulty of browsing company websites. Maybe a meta-browser. Maybe something
else.

